# digital photo frames



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I need help choosing a good digital photo frame for my fiance up coming birthday . I was wondering what the best bang for my buck and what brand to get.Thanks


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I received one of the digital frames from Costco as a gift over a year ago. Not sure what brand it is, but it works great. The display screen is about 10" x 12" and I think that it cost about $200. I'm not sure if Costco still carries them, but if they do I recommend it.


----------



## marcincan (Apr 21, 2010)

Viewsonic is a great brand... They are very clear and high resolution


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

i got one for my dad for christmas from costco. Bang for buck it was the best deal with the most options! Can't remember the brand?


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

It was in a white and blue box, if that helps.


----------

